# Royalty free halloween music for youtube etc.



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-music-royalty-free-for-youtube-videos

FREE DOWNLOAD - Royalty free halloween music for youtube videos. 

An EP of music that you can use on your halloween / horror projects completely free / name your price. Grab your copy now - there are a limited amount of downloads available! Most are unreleased demos and stuff but could be useful.

Please share and spread the fear this halloween! 

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-music-royalty-free-for-youtube-videos


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, Sam. Thank you. I remember when _13 O'Clock_ was called _Phantoms (Halloween Club Mix)_ and it is good to see another of my unreleased favorites, _EVP_, finally make it to album form.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Gareth these are all songs that were never quite finished, I'm impressed you remember some of the ones that I put out a while back. I like Eco a lot just doesn't fit with the creepy vibe on the albums!  hope you have a great Halloween Garth and thanks for being awesome and supporting my music


----------

